# Sofie Gråbøl @ Sorg-Agre (DK 1987)



## Ruffah (9 Juli 2013)

Title : Sofie_Graaboel_-_Sorg_Agre-(DK1987)-RUFFAH.avi - 32.1 MiB
Duration : 2mn 6s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 24.969 fps
Video : XVID @ 1 963 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*
Sofie_Graaboel_-_Sorg_Agre-…avi (32,13 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## _sparrow_ (10 Juli 2013)

Super, danke!

Ich kannte bisher nur ihre Szenen aus Oviri und der letzten Staffel von Kommissarin Lund. In letzterer zeigt sie sich mit über 40 nochmal nackt - und sieht immer noch klasse aus.


----------



## Ruffah (11 Juli 2013)

_sparrow_ schrieb:


> Super, danke!
> 
> Ich kannte bisher nur ihre Szenen aus Oviri und der letzten Staffel von Kommissarin Lund. In letzterer zeigt sie sich mit über 40 nochmal nackt - und sieht immer noch klasse aus.



There's a few more coming :thumbup: 
She also shows bush in "Nattevagten", which should still be here if you search.


----------



## joergky (1 Mai 2015)

Sehr schöne Fotos, ruhig weiter so, vielen Dank!


----------

